# [SOLVED]New Hardware Found - PCI Device



## monkeybars (Jul 23, 2007)

When I boot up my computer, I get a popup that says "New Hardware Found: PCI Device" in the taskbar. The Found New Hardware Wizard starts up, I let it find the drivers itself (because I have no idea what the PCI device could be!) and it searches for a few minutes then says that the hardware was not installed. I have the box checked that says not to attempt to install this again, yet when I hit finish, the cycle begins all over. I've run it through at least 5 times on a boot, and it doesn't seem to stop.

I only have 3 PCI devices: a Linksys WMP54G wireless adapter, Audigy 2 sound card, and a Radeon X1900XTX PCI-E card. All the drivers have been installed for these.

I am running a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R motherboard and Core 2 Duo E6320 CPU.

Any help on how to get rid of this message would be much appreciated.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: New Hardware Found - PCI Device*

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

Click Start > Run.
Type *devmgmt.msc* in the "box" and click OK.
In device manager > Click View and choose "Show hidden devices".
There should be a yellow exclamation mark next to the "problem" device.
If you're sure you don't need it - double click the device. In the new window, under "Device usage" - choose "Do not use this device".


----------



## Belicose (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: New Hardware Found - PCI Device*

The drivers your computer is looking for can most likely be found on the 
support CD that came with your mobo. When prompted, insert the disc and let the wizard find them. This step may need to be repeated if more than one driver is missing.

Good Luck!


----------



## monkeybars (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: New Hardware Found - PCI Device*

Thanks guys, but the problem was resolved. Don't remember how, but it's all fixed now! Sorry for forgetting to update on the situation.


----------

